# Credit Unions Dividend Rates



## Ipso_facto (18 Jul 2006)

*Re: Best Value Lump Sum Deposits*

Everyone should consider opening a - Credit Union acct. I know they pay dividend as apposed to interest etc. My divi. is worth 3.3% annualy approx. ( Over the 12 years i opened account )

You don't incur D.I.R.T on dividend earning's below -  460.00 euro annually ... approx ( share and saving account differ )  So check out at local branch for the full update.

They have "Demand and Saving" accts. and will include - Life insurance cover - value of cover increases, with shares and time of membership....etc. Also you can enter -Monthly Draw for prize money...etc
Some Local C.U. offer better dividend and service, worth checking out.. ok.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2006)

*Re: Best Value Lump Sum Deposits*



Ipso_facto said:


> Everyone should consider opening a - Credit Union acct. I know they pay dividend as apposed to interest etc. My divi. is worth 3.3% annualy approx. ( Over the 12 years i opened account )


Problem is you have no idea in advance what they might pay as dividends are only declared at _AGM _time.


> You don't incur D.I.R.T on dividend earning's below -  460.00 euro annually ... approx ( share and saving account differ )  So check out at local branch for the full update.


On the other hand once dividends are taxable they are taxable at one's marginal income tax rate.


> They have "Demand and Saving" accts. and will include - Life insurance cover - value of cover increases, with shares and time of membership....etc.


What life assurance cover are you referring to? Never heard of that other than the insurance that clears loans if the borrower dies with an outstanding balance.


> Also you can enter -Monthly Draw for prize money...etc
> Some Local C.U. offer better dividend and service, worth checking out.. ok.


Monthly draw in my _CU _costs a fixed amount each month. No thanks.

I remain a member of my _CU _with a balance of €5+ just in case having recently withdrawn the few grand that I had there for years doing nothing.


----------



## PMI (24 Nov 2006)

*Re: Best value lump sum deposits*

My credit union has just declared a 3.5% dividend.  Over the last year it is a good average.  This has been the experience every year.  If the present "down town" interests remain as they are then I would expect the C.U. to be even better next year,  However, I do agree its hard to depend on that.


----------



## oldtimer (24 Nov 2006)

*Re: Best value lump sum deposits*

Can I ask where is your credit union? My local credit union is giving a very poor 2.25% and my work credit union even less, 2%. My information is most credit unions are only giving these rates. They are saying they are not investment banks and do not want lump sums. I would like to know what other credit unions are giving. I bet none will beat 3.50%


----------



## PMI (25 Nov 2006)

*Re: Best value lump sum deposits*

St. Patrick's Credit Union (ESB Staff).  The dividend has always been very good in relation to down town


----------



## oldtimer (27 Nov 2006)

*Re: Best value lump sum deposits*

ESB credit union doing very well giving 3.50% dividend. Traditonally work (employee) credit unions have given good dividends e.g. ESB, Gardai. However the An Post Credit Union has gone back to 2% this year which I think is very poor


Re lump sum deposits, Sunday Independent says the best lump sum deposit rates are ''Northern Rock on line (4%) and Irish Nationwide Advantage 30 account (4%).'' The minimum deposit for Northern Rock is €1000 but I think Irish Nationwide is much higher, could be €250,000. Isn't it unfair for Sunday Indepedent to bracket them together. Not many of us have quarter of a million to invest. Glad to see their are not included in AAM 'best buys.'


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2006)

*Re: Best value lump sum deposits*



oldtimer said:


> ESB credit union doing very well giving 3.50% dividend.


Don't forget the [broken link removed] of _CU _dividends.


----------

